# vote here for the bbbnet top 25 for january 5th!!!



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

here is the thread. let the voting begin. i'm going to wait until after a few of tomorrow's games have been played, but i'll go ahead and start the thread. also, i will be able to talley them this week.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome.. I dont have to do it this week.. I was thinkin about making a thread though.. Well I dont have to now.. I'll post mine later today aswell

1. UConn 
2. Duke 
3. Arizona 
4. Stanford 
5. Wake Forest 
6. Louisville 
7. Oklahoma 
8. Kentucky 
9. Georgia Tech 
10. UNC 
11. Illinois 
12. Gonzaga
13. Vanderbilt
14. St Joes 
15. Cinci 
16. Wisconsin 
17. Pittsburgh 
18. Michigan
19. Purdue
20. Southern Illinois

21. Marquette
22. Maryland
23. Kansas
24. Syracuse
25. Mississippi St.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Will be travelling most of the day tomorrow in crappy weather, and will probably not have access on Monday, so I am posting my rankings now.

There are only a few games of importance tomorrow in terms of my rankings:

Stanford vs Washington
Gonzaga vs Montana 

Neither should lose - if they do move Stanford to 16, and move Gonzaga out of the rankings. And move in Oklahoma St..

1. Stanford
2. Wake Forest
3. Duke
4. Uconn
5. Vanderbilt
6. Pitt
7. Cincinnati
8. Oklahoma
9. St. Joes
10. Louisville
11. Kentucky
12. Arizona
13. Georgia Tech
14. Creighton
15. Miss St
16. UNC
17. Syracuse
18. Gonzaga
19. Providence
20. Western Michigan
21. Florida
22. Illinois
23. Texas
24. Kansas
25. Wisconsin

Per Conference

ACC (4) - 2,3,13,16
Big East (4) - 4,6,17,19
SEC (4) - 5,11,15, 21
Big-12 (3) - 8,23,24
Pac 10 (2) - 1,12
CUSA (2) - 7,10
Big-10 (2) - 22,25
MAC, WCC, A-10. MVC (1)


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*1* Stanford
*2* Wake Forest
*3* UConn
*4* Duke
*5* Vandy
*6* Pittsburg
*7* Cincinnati
*8* St. Josephs
*9* Louisville
*10* Oklahoma
*11* Kentucky
*12* Arizona
*13* Georgia Tech
*14* Creighton
*15* Mississippi St
*16* UNC
*17* Gonzaga
*18* Syracuse
*19* Providence
*20* Florida
*21* Illinois
*22* Western Michigan
*23* Kansas
*24* Wisconsin
*25* Texas


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1 UConn
2 Duke 
3 Stanford
4 Wake Forest
5 St. Josephs
6 Louisville
7 Arizona
8 Georgia Tech
9 Oklahoma
10 Kentucky
11 Cincinnati
12 Pittsburgh
13 UNC
14 Syracuse
15 Gonzaga
16 Mississippi St
17 Vanderbilt
18 Providence 
19 Kansas
20 Wisconsin
21 Florida
22 Illinois
23 Texas
24 Texas Tech
25 Michigan


----------



## drhoops (Dec 16, 2003)

1 Wake Forest
2 Stanford
3 Cincinnati
4 Duke
5 UConn
6 Louisville
7 Kentucky
8 Pittsburg
9 Georgia Tech
10 St. Josephs
11 Vanderbilt
12 Creighton
13 Oklahoma
14 Wisconson
15 UNC
16 Mississippi St
17 Gonzaga
18 Arizona
19 Providence
20 Nebraska
21 Florida
22 Kansas
23 Syracuse
24 Florida State
25 Texas Tech.


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

1.	Connecticut
2.	Duke
3.	Arizona
4.	Oklahoma
5.	Wake Forest
6.	Kentucky
7.	Georgia Tech
8.	North Carolina
9.	Stanford
10. Illinois
11. Kansas
12.	Texas
13. St. Josephs
14. Purdue
15. Florida
16. Cincinnati
17. Gonzaga
18. Syracuse
19. Pittsburgh
20. Marquette
21. Dayton
22. Louisville
23. Wisconsin
24. Iowa
25. Florida State


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. UConn 
2. Duke 
3. St Joe's 
4. Arizona 
5. Stanford 
6. Wake Forest 
7. Louisville 
8. Oklahoma 
9. Kentucky 
10. Georgia Tech 
11. UNC 
12. Gonzaga
13. Illinois
14. Vanderbelt 
15. Cinci 
16. Florida 
17. Pittsburgh 
18. Creighton 
19. Western Michigan
20. Providence 
21. Marquette 
22. Syracuse 
23. Seton Hall 
24. Utah St
25. Texas Tech

On the outside looking in: 
Florida State
Rhode Island 
Rugters
BYU
Memphis 
Mississippi State
Utah
NC State
Charlotte
Kent State


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. UCONN
2. Wake Forest
3. Duke
4. Stanford
5. Kentucky
6. Oklahoma
7. Georgia Tech
8. Arizona
9. North Carolina
10. Saint Joe's
11. Louisville
12. Pittsburgh
13. Cincinnati
14. Florida
15. Kansas
16. Gonzaga
17. Oklahoma State
18. Texas
19. Purdue
20. Vanderbilt


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Willo</b>!
> 1. UConn
> 2. Duke
> 3. St Joe's
> ...


As a student reporter, you should know that leaving Kansas completely out of both lists reeks of subjectivity.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> As a student reporter, you should know that leaving Kansas completely out of both lists reeks of subjectivity.


Kansas is not on my top 25 because I don't feel that, right now, they are a top 26 team. While the 'Outside looking in' I reserve for teams who most people either: aren't looking at, or could be in with a good win. If Kansas gets a good win, they will be in, but I'm not going to put them on the list because everyone IS watching them, and so I don't need to remind myself to watch them. Trust me, they are in the top 30, with Maryland and Wisconsin.

Honestly, I have nothing against Kansas.


----------



## BearcatMax54 (Jan 4, 2004)

1. Connecticut
2. Stanford
3. Wake Forest
4. Cincinnati
5. Duke
6. Georgia Tech
7. Arizona
8. Louisville
9. St. Joesph's
10. Kentucky
11. Oklahoma
12. Kansas
13. Florida
14. UNC
15. Pittsburgh
16. Texas
17. Gonzaga
18. Illinois
19. Syracuse
20. Vanderbuilt
21. Creighton
22. Wisconsin
23. Providence
24. Marquette
25. Mississippi St.


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Wake Forest
2.	Stanford
3.	Connecticut
4.	Duke
5.	Kentucky
6.	Arizona
7.	Oklahoma
8.	St. Joseph’s
9.	Cincinnati
10.	Vanderbilt
11.	Pittsburgh
12.	Louisville
13.	Georgia Tech
14.	UNC
15.	Mississippi State
16.	Gonzaga
17.	Illinois
18.	Creighton
19.	Florida
20.	Syracuse
21.	Providence
22.	Kansas
23.	Texas
24.	Texas Tech
25.	Utah State


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. UConn
2. Duke
3. Cincinatti
4. Wake Forest
5. Arizona
6. Pittsburgh
7. Stanford
8. Louisville
9. Kentucky
10. Oklahoma
11. Saint Joe's
12. North Carolina
13. Vanderbilt
14. Kansas
15. Florida
16. Syracuse
17. Gonzaga
18. Georgia Tech
19. Providence
20. Illinois


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Wake Forest
2) Stanford
3) Duke
4) UConn
5) St. Joe's
6) Louisville
7) Kentucky
8) Arizona
9) Georgia Tech
10) Oklahoma
11) Vanderbilt
12) Cincy
13) North Carolina
14) Pittsburgh
15) Kansas
16) Florida
17) Gonzaga
18) Illinois
19) Syracuse
20) Creighton


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My rankings

1-Wake Forest
2-Kentucky
3-Arizona
4-Stanford
5-Georgia Tech
6-UCONN
7-DUKE
8-Oklahoma
9-Florida
10-Cincy
11-North Carolina
12-St. Joseph's
13-Kansas
14-Louisville
15-Pittsburgh
16-Vandy
17-Gonzaga
18-Syracuse
19-Providence
20-Creighton


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Willo</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kansas gets a good win, they will be in, but I'm not going to put them on the list
> ...


I trust you have nothign against Kansas. I know that for a fact. However, so you do not consider win over 'Nova a good win? They are a top half Big East team, and Big East is perhaps the best confernce behind ACC right now.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

1. Uconn
2. Wake
3. Stanford
4. Duke
5. Georgia Tech
6. Oklahoma
7. Saint Joseph's
8. Arizona
9. Kentucky
10. Floriday
11. UNC
12. Cincinnati
13. Miss. State
14. Kansas
15. Syracuse
16. Texas
17. Pittsburgh
18. Wisconsin
19. Illinois
20. Michigan
21. Luisville
22. Marquette
23. Gonzaga
24. Creighton
25. Vandy


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I trust you have nothign against Kansas. I know that for a fact. However, so you do not consider win over 'Nova a good win? They are a top half Big East team, and Big East is perhaps the best confernce behind ACC right now.


I probably overlooked them for a 20-25 spot, and will reconsider next week.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. Wake Forest
3. Mississippi State
4. U Conn
5. Duke
6. Oklahoma
7. Saint Joseph's
8. Cincinatti
9. Kentucky
10. Louisville
11. North Carolina
12. Arizona
13. Georgia Tech
14. Pittsburgh
15. Texas
16. Syracuse
17. Kansas
18. Florida
19. Vanderbilt
20. Michigan
21. Wisconsin
22. Gonzaga
23. Creighton
24. Marquette
25. LSU


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

my poll........

1. wake forest
2. stanford
3. cincinnati
4. connecticut
5. duke
6. louisville
7. kentucky
8. georgia tech
9. arizona
10. saint joseph's
11. florida
12. providence
13. vanderbilt
14. north carolina
15. oklahoma
16. pittsburgh
17. illinois
18. texas tech
19. gonzaga
20. kansas




21. syracuse
22. mississippi state
23. creighton
24. wisconsin
25. marquette
26. western michigan
27. texas


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

*which poll is jinxed????*

i believe it is our poll, not the ap or coaches poll, that is jinxed. georgia tech was #1, and yet they fell last week. 

another thing i've noticed is that every time i vote for a mac team, they lose. i don't think i've ever listed them in the top 20 so it isn't an official vote, but i usually have one in the 20s. toledo was flattened by louisville. not a surprise that the lost, but i was surprised at the margin in which they lost. this week, i have western michigan in there. i believe they have certainly earned some recognition (even if it isn't an official vote). i hope they continue their success and the jinx does not effect them.



ONE LAST THING:

i have class tonight, so the final results will be posted a little later than usual. they should be up at 8pm at the latest. it will probably be like that every week from here on out.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> georgia tech was #1, and yet they fell last week.


Hmm...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: which poll is jinxed????*



> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> i believe it is our poll, not the ap or coaches poll, that is jinxed. georgia tech was #1, and yet they fell last week.
> 
> another thing i've noticed is that every time i vote for a mac team, they lose. i don't think i've ever listed them in the top 20 so it isn't an official vote, but i usually have one in the 20s. toledo was flattened by louisville. not a surprise that the lost, but i was surprised at the margin in which they lost. this week, i have western michigan in there. i believe they have certainly earned some recognition (even if it isn't an official vote). i hope they continue their success and the jinx does not effect them.
> ...


also there is a team that shows up in the top 20 which should not even be on. hint hint


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

okay guys, we've had 16 people vote so far. i've tallied everything up to this point and will get the results up sometime tonight after my class. the poll will be open until then if anyone else wants to vote. unlike in the past, i won't be able to get it posted before the coaches poll. if you haven't voted yet and would like to, please try not to be influenced by it. the thing that makes our own poll so cool is just that, it is our own. vote the way you think, not the way the coaches and writers think.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. UConn
3. Wake Forest
4. Duke
5. Kentucky
6. Oklahoma
7. Louisville
8. St. Joseph’s
9. Cincinnati
10. Florida
11. Vandy
12. Georgia Tech
13. Kansas
14. Providence
15. Mississippi State
16. Arizona
17. Illinois
18. Gonzaga
19. Syracuse
20. Creighton

21. Texas Tech
22. Pittsburgh
23. Texas
24. Wisconsin
25. Tennessee-- I'll catch heck for this one...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> 
> 25. Tennessee-- I'll catch heck for this one...


It's definitley questionable, but they did get a solid win over UMass.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1. UCONN
2. Wake Forest
3. Duke
4. Stanford
5. Kentucky
6. Oklahoma
7. Georgia Tech
8. Arizona
9. North Carolina
10. Saint Joe's
11. Louisville
12. Pittsburgh
13. Cincinnati
14. Florida
15. Kansas
16. Gonzaga
17. Florida St.
18. Vandy
19. Miss St.
20. Georgia
21. Wisconsin
22. Texas
23. Ok St.
24. Purdue
25. Texas Tech


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Duke
3. Wake Forest
4. Louisville
5. Kentucky
6. Stanford
7. Arizona
8. St. Josephs
9. Oklahoma
10. Cinci
11. Georgia Tech
12. Florida
13. Vandy
14. North Carolina
15. Gonzaga
16. Illinois
17. Syracuse
18. Marquette
19. Pitt
20. Kansas
21. Texas
22. Miss St.
23. Wisconsin
24. Texas Tech
25. Providence
26. Georgia (Just for beating Georgia Tech)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How most of you people have Pitt out of the top 10 in your rankings is mind-boggling to me. 

They've played quite a few patsies, but they've also handily beaten several very solid teams. 

Keep in mind that this year's healthy Pitt team is BETTER on paper than last year's top 10 squad. Taft and Krauser more than make up for the losses of Lett and Knight, and there are a couple of nice roleplayers (graves, mccarroll) that weren't there a season before. 

I know this team lost Howland, but it's pretty obvious to me that it isn't going to hurt the program short-term. 

Also, keep in mind that their recent run of success against solid teams has come with Krauser on the sideline. 

The same folks having a hissy fit that somebody could rank Tech #2 are the ones that aren't giving Pitt any respect, DESPITE Pitt recently blowing out the team that beat Tech this past weekend, and doing it without their leading scorer. 

What gives, people?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: which poll is jinxed????*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> also there is a team that shows up in the top 20 which should not even be on. hint hint



who would that be?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: which poll is jinxed????*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> also there is a team that shows up in the top 20 which should not even be on. hint hint


Kansas?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dude, Hollis, that's a harsh avatar my man. It' not like your Sooners got blown out or anything. Last night was a good game.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Whatcha think?
1. Stanford
2. Cinci
3. UCONN
4. Wake
5. Duke
6. Louisville
7. G. Tech
8. Zona
9. St. Joes
10. Pitt
11. Florida
12. Kentucky
13. Illinois
14. UNC
15. Vandy
16. Providence
17. FSU
18. Gonzaga
19. Miss St.
20. Cuse

21. Texas Tech
22. Texas
23. Okie St.
24. Creighton
25. Michigan


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: which poll is jinxed????*



> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Kansas?



it's gotta be Kansas.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks for voting everyone. the final polls will be up in a few minutes. sorry about the wait.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: which poll is jinxed????*



> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> it's gotta be Kansas.


no, it is a school that you follow religiously


----------

